# Anyone seen Brazil (1985)



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Just been reminded of this film, which I saw not to long ago on late night TV.

What a strangely entertaining film. Anyone else seen this, anyone dare review it


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I've seen it a few times. Terry Gilliam movies are definitely an aquired taste most of the time. I don't think it's out on Bluray yet but I really hope they do a good job on the transfer when they do.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Brazil *is one of my all-time favorites. Watch it back to back with *A Clockwork Orange* for some real fun - but not if you suffer from depression.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I didnt know whether to laugh or cry. Its depiction is right on so many levels, and the humour although strange, did make me laugh a fair old bit.

I dont know whether its a work of fiction, or one mans take on society, and bit of a comedy or what, but its certainly one every movie fan should experience at least once. I'm going to watch it again soon. It strikes me as one of those films that ends up as a bit of a cult movie, and I like cult films. I guess that means I like this film, which is just as well as I couldnt decide if I did or not rationally 

One to put down as Time Bandits for adults maybe, I dont know onder: ACO is one of those films on my all time to watch list, which I will do one day.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Moonfly said:


> I didnt know whether to laugh or cry. Its depiction is right on so many levels, and the humour although strange, did make me laugh a fair old bit.
> 
> I dont know whether its a work of fiction, or one mans take on society, and bit of a comedy or what


That's a spot on description. I own this on DVD and found it in a box from the last move (nearly a year ago) just recently. If the rain that's predicted for today eventuates, I may just watch it again and give it a review.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That would be pretty cool. Ive got it in my head now, and really fancy reading an independant review of it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, watched it at a drive-in way back in '85. Don't recall much of it though. :rubeyes: It wasn't the '60's but, well...


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

One of my all time favorites. My wife doesn't get it and uses it as a punch line for movies I like that she doesn't, "at least it isn't Brazil" or "that's up there with Brazil" 

For instance; 13 Monkeys, City of lost Children, Time Bandits, etc...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

lol,

I bet we could compile a list of quirky films most people dont get. One of the joys of being into HT I guess. I like to think we're just on a different intellectual level personally, and I think the male/female member percentiles probably tell us something about that


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Wardsweb said:


> One of my all time favorites. My wife doesn't get it and uses it as a punch line for movies I like that she doesn't, "at least it isn't Brazil" or "that's up there with Brazil"
> 
> For instance; 13 Monkeys, City of lost Children, Time Bandits, etc...


Doesn't get 13 Monkeys? I don't either, but I love 12 Monkeys.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

A9X said:


> Doesn't get 13 Monkeys? I don't either, but I love 12 Monkeys.


DOH! My Bad...I should proof before I click


----------

